# Contest winner: Vista more secure than Mac OS



## alsiladka (May 1, 2007)

Source : Macworld



> Dino Dai Zovi, the New York-based security researcher who took home $10,000 in a highly-publicized MacBook Pro hijack on April 20, has been at the center of a week’s worth of controversy about the security of Apple’s operating system. In an e-mail interview with Computerworld, Dai Zovi talked about how finding vulnerabilities is like fishing, the chances that someone else will stumble on the still-unpatched bug, and what operating system — Windows Vista or Mac OS X — is the sturdiest when it comes to security.
> 
> *Friday, the vulnerability was first identified as within Safari, but by Monday, QuickTime was tagged. Why the confusion?*
> I knew exactly where the vulnerability was when I wrote the exploit; that is part of the basic vulnerability research usually required to write a reliable exploit. I intentionally did not reveal where exactly the vulnerability was in order to prevent others from reverse engineering the vulnerability from those details. Initially, I was only revealing that the vulnerability affected Safari on Mac OS X, the target of the contest. However, now ZDI [3com TippingPoint’s Zero Day Initiative] has been willing to publicly reveal that it affects many more system configurations, including all Java-enabled browsers on Mac OS X and Windows if QuickTime is installed.
> ...


 
Now we will see all Mac lovers bullying this interview and rubbishing the claims. I somehow wonder why Mac and Open Source fans get so wild at any comment about the security of the OSs. I dont remember seeing windows fan behave like this.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 1, 2007)

OMG!!!...Not again


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2007)

well they are all gonna point out the fact that the bug also affects windows ... thats what nepcker posted in this section some days ago ....


----------



## ketanbodas (May 1, 2007)

Whadda? Macworld reporting it ? But it does not mean anything. Mac may be good. But Vista is good too, I knwo.


----------



## freebird (May 1, 2007)

*Reality Million $$ answer for U:Open Source  more secure than ur Vista!!!*

I dont understand why these people wants to backup M$ for everything.I can suspect that as per M$ trackrecord they can buy anything-YES ANYTHING,be it a positive reply from this so called mac hacker can be bought too.even that macreporter site.they can make NEWS positive.
Microsoft as of Now is world's richest Companies with almost no Business ethics.they can sue anyone for patents,can create troubles for Other better OS like GNU/Linux by trying anything:
as of latest:
*Microsoft's 'Men in Black' kill Florida open standards legislation*
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_Microsoft_antitrust_case
*weblog.infoworld.com/openresource/archives/2007/04/microsofts_anti.html
M$ Vista cant be that secure as with UNIX based MAC.



> *Yes, Linux/Unix/MacOSX/Anything is more secure than Windows*
> I can't believe some folks are still defending Window's security model, or more accurately the absolute lack of one. The executive summary: Linux, Unix, and Mac OSX are inherently far more secure than Windows. Windows is insecure to the core. It's akin to rubbing yourself with honey and lying on top of an anthill.
> 
> Here are a few links discussing the whys and wherefores:
> ...


 *forums.serverwatch.com/showpost.php?p=37623&postcount=1


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]  *www.microsuck.com/images/h_whatsbad_story.gif
> 
> [/FONT]
> *From a Software User's Perspective*
> ...


source
*www.microsuck.com/content/whatsbad.shtml 
as to the author of the thread:dude!I've gone through ur threads/posts U r such a windows only believer!try a dual boot with Ubuntu/Kubuntu+Beryl to have some ideas about other OS`s (esp UNIX* like) before supporting the monopoly OS.
*whylinuxisbetter.net
So M$ users think again.


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2007)

^^ he just reported a news item which is an interview of an individual who did something which members cannot come to terms with and their egos are hurt coz theyv been brought down to earth .... as far as u are concerned if u dont like windows dont like it no 1 is telling u to like it .... and as far ur stupid quote of the vaporware is concerned ... open source has no idea of how a business is run so theres no point of  commenting on it and yeah open source is a community who cannot and/or do not want to pay for something and rather prefer fukat ka maal and wud rather type long commands than make a few clicks ....

iv used slax, ubuntu and almost every version of windows from 95 .... and as far as im concerned .... i wud prefer windows 98 to ubuntu or slax if ur talking abt security i was only infectd once in my 4 years of windows 98 by a virus and tht too was thanx to norton who wasnt capable enought todetect it ... so it actually depends on the user as to what he does .... go to a warez site and then cry i got infected and windows is insecure is BS


----------



## freebird (May 1, 2007)

wowowow!!!^_^(vishta effect eh?)
baba cant digest the realitY!Open Source Software does make money..for eg:Redhat,cannonical biggies.FOSS depends on the subscription model.there is a diff btw *FOSS* and *OSS* see below site:
*www.follars.com/
*linuxlookup.com/2007/apr/25/open_source_and_money
*www.builderau.com.au/strategy/businessmanagement/soa/How-to-make-money-from-Open-source/0,339028271,339191343,00.htm
*www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=Mozilla-search&q=Open+Source+and+money
*www.manageability.org/blog/archive/20030611%23101_ways_to_make_money1/view


Now what u quote in defense is absolutelY c*ap!! what M$ insticts spreads to their (some)users!they too start FUDing!!...
U r just too much of a M$ fan...I pointed out the reality dude!take it.I know of some M$ tools who posts for defending every thing M$...
Face It Open SOurce Linux OS is EATing ur M$ Winwows=reality dont grudge over that.
Linux Looks gr8 ,better and easy to customize.again FUDing


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2007)

obviuosly the market is so big that every1 can survive what reality did u point out that linux has eaten MS' market share off course it has just as phpbb has vb or ipb .... however as an end user ur last line has no standing what so ever

and u showed me redhat wasnt there a linux  company which MS tied up with .... thats what happens in business as long as linux doesnt have 1 or 2 corporates running it it will survive the moment corporates start claiming it and selling it its not gonna with stand MS or apple


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> yeah open source is a community who cannot and/or do not want to pay for something and rather prefer fukat ka maal and wud rather type long commands than make a few clicks ....


 ..and I am just guessing you did pay for your copies of Windows 98, 2000/Me, XP, Vista and Norton? Yes tell me you did. I love hearing jokes.

Please think before making generalized statements. If we go by your logic, Open Source users will also start saying that Windows/Proprietary software users are pathetic buffoons who like to steal and pirate someone else's hard work. What will happen to this forum then? Just mud-slinging?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

el mooooo  

what makes u think every windows user pirates?


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

^ The same thing that makes him think whole open source community prefers fukat ka maal. It was a way to make him realise how bad generalized statements are!!!


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> open source has no idea of how a business is run so theres no point of  commenting on it


Well I can all but laugh at this. What are you a big business tycoon?


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> open source is a community who cannot and/or do not want to pay for something and rather prefer fukat ka maal and wud rather type long commands than make a few clicks ....


Get well soon mamu, you are really living in your own fantasyland. Be careful or reality will hit you too hard.


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

as reg Open Source and money making,@meditator got some link showing who is involved mostly in Linux kernel development.
edit:found link

*Who writes the Linux kernel?*

Big and small companies alike,they send their patches and makes the kernel more better day by day!.
can we have the title edited?
 Contest winner: GNU/Linux more secure than Mac OS and Vista


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Get well soon mamu, you are really living in your own fantasyland. Be careful or reality will hit you too hard.


 and what reality is that ???

@eddie ... i wonder which open source software can be bought in other words which is not a fukat ka maal ...

and really want to know from the open source guys here waht reality are they talking about every thread they say reality reality what reality are they talking about ...


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

The interview was good, but the headline was FUD. Something like "Mac Hack Contest Winner Thinks Vista is More Secure than Mac OS" should have been the headline.



> Originally Posted by *Dino Dai Zovi*
> _I had found other vulnerabilities in Mac OS X and even QuickTime in the past, so I had some familiarity with the code, but I only discovered this vulnerability that night._


So why didn’t he use them? Why did the boxes go unhacked until the rules were bent?



> Originally Posted by *Dino Dai Zovi*
> _ I think that the amount of information that Apple releases with its patches is sufficient in the level of detail for a knowledgeable user to determine the criticality of the vulnerabilities. _


I think it is in Apple’s best interest not to provide more information. The less they know the harder it makes it for people like this.



> Originally Posted by *Dino Dai Zovi*
> _ For me the challenge, especially with the time constraint, was the real draw. I also hoped that the live demonstration of a Mac OS X exploit would provide some much needed hard evidence in the recent Mac security debates. _


I'm still waiting to see that one… The hacker never breached OS X until the rules were altered. The only thing that was displayed was some hack that required user input and not a standalone box. I think the best conclusion is that the browser is a security sore spot for any platform.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Unix + Macintosh interface = OS X = happiness in work for me & many others.


pure sensationalism 





			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> All that is Microsofty = lame.


horses**t.


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

The QuickTime flaw has now been patched. Check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=487742 for more details.

Get the latest version of QuickTime from Apple.com.

W00t for Apple. They addressed this pretty quick, so that will hopefully calm down this tempest of OS X doomsayers that have been coming out of the woodworks over the last two weeks.

Now, let's all go and install this update yeah?


----------



## alsiladka (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Reality Million $$ answer for U:Open Source  more secure than ur Vista!!!*

@freebird

LOL You could not be more blind could you!!! 
Which was the company which got their lawyers together and started sending off notices to BLOGS, for all that they was post pics of the companies future phone #@$% Money Power Man!!!!!

Which company starts suing people just because the are using half a word from the company's hot selling product. I am not sure of the word, but i had read in TOI that the company says that word belongs to them and other people cannot use that word.

And about saying that MS bought positive reply from this hacker, man, you can really be the creative head of some advertising agency 

About my windows only love, who said i am a windows only lover.

I would love to have a MAC, but it is out of my budget. But i am pretty happy with windows, have not been infected more than twice in the 5 years of using it with internet. Like its user friendliness and customization.

I respect UNIX and Linux, but feel they are more suited for Sys Admin controlled & deployed offices and cos. where the work is restriced to Non Multimedia kinds. Forgive me for being ignorant, but You tell me, does Linux support Games and Multimedia as easily and nicely as Windows or MAC?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> So why didn’t he use them? Why did the boxes go unhacked until the rules were bent?


The exploit required safari & a url to break the flaw, obviously it needed the rules to chage for the user to work in a more real world scenerio.



> I'm still waiting to see that one… The hacker never breached OS X until the rules were altered. The only thing that was displayed was some hack that required user input and not a standalone box. I think the best conclusion is that the browser is a security sore spot for any platform.


For your kind arrogence, each & every hack requires user interaction. Just like I said in that thread, do u start your Mac & don't start any app to work on it? nepcker to be very frank your posts are stupid & baseless.


> I respect UNIX and Linux, but feel they are more suited for Sys Admin controlled & deployed offices and cos. where the work is restriced to Non Multimedia kinds. Forgive me for being ignorant, but You tell me, does Linux support Games and Multimedia as easily and nicely as Windows or MAC?



You are absolutely right about lack on linux here, linux users have been saying that is easy. Well....i tried in the last few days. Will post my verdict soon from a user point of view


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> @eddie ... i wonder which open source software can be bought in other words which is not a fukat ka maal ...


 RHEL
SLED
MySQL
Crossover Office
Cedega...to name a few!

*Also, if open source community members prefer "fukat ka maal" then what do you think stops us from pirating Windows and other paid software like millions of other people?* Do you think open source community members don't have enough internet know-how to find these warez or do you think we do not have enough bandwidth to download them? If we preferred "fukat ka maal" then what do you think stops us from downloading a copy of a pirated Windows XP Professional CD from bittorrent and installing it on our systems? Nothing stops us dude...nothing at all!!! Its not about price, money or someone stopping us from doing it...it is about choices. We choose to use open source software because we are comfortable with them and find them much better than Windows counter parts for our usage requirements. Nothing more nothing less...so take your stupid generalization some where else and stay there!


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2007)

The Mac sucks at gaming...end of story.

^^Holy fricks. I forgot that I'm on the Mac side...^^


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> The Mac sucks at gaming...end of story.
> 
> ^^Holy fricks. I forgot that I'm on the Mac side...^^


 well atleast we know what the OS that we are using is capable/not capable of.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> We choose to use open source software because we are comfortable with them and find them much better than Windows counter parts for *our usage requirements. *


 thats the key word ... which implies that MS is not shitty and neither is windows its just that what u want is done better by linux and not by windows ... so if that is the sentiment shared by majority open source users then why bad mouth and bash microsoft and its products ...what ur requirements are fulfiled best by linux what our requirements are fulfilled best by windows ... so we should be both happy about the fact that we have suppliers in the market that cater to both our needs (not forgetting mac boys ) ... so i guess it is wrong tht people from open source community hi-jack threads which by title shud have had been between windows and mac and come here start bashing MS products ... and start telling every1 to "wake up to reality" ... when the reality is that linux requires more command lines than clics 


PSand im not specifically pointing out to u


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

Who contributed money to this conference?

Apple?.... Microsoft? 



> Originally Posted by *Dino Dai Zovi*
> _For me the challenge, especially with the time constraint, was the real draw. I also hoped that the live demonstration of a Mac OS X exploit would provide some much needed hard evidence in the recent Mac security debates._


Does anybody else see the qualifier built into this statement? What about Vista's legacy code? Every OS has legacy code, and Vista is no exception here.

So he's comparing only the new parts of Vista, versus all of OS X -- both new and old. Where's the fairness? 

The exploit he apparently exploited is an application issue not an OS issue. You cannot judge how secure OS X based on vulnerabilities in software working atop the OS. While we all understand that no computer is 100% secure, this "contest" is nothing more than the anti-Mac FUD machine going into high gear due to the growing interest in Macs and the lackluster adoption, if not outright rejection, of Windows Vista.



> Originally Posted by *mAV3*
> _well they are all gonna point out the fact that the bug also affects windows ... thats what nepcker posted in this section some days ago ...._


I just posted a news item. I never defended Mac in the original "Myth crushed" thread by saying that it affects Windows too.



> Originally Posted by *ketanbodas*
> _Whadda? Macworld reporting it ? But it does not mean anything. Mac may be good._


This story is actually published by Computerworld, and was republished to the Macworld website. And whatever makes you think that Macworld won't write anything anti-mac. It gives a fair review of Apple -- crushes it when Apple does something bad, and supports it when it does something good.

And mac *is* good. Try using one and I'm pretty sure you'll get a mac for yourself.



> Originally Posted by *alsiladka*
> _And about saying that MS bought positive reply from this hacker, man, you can really be the creative head of some advertising agency_


I believe this was a MS-sponsored event. Not sure about this, but I've read this somewhere.



> Originally Posted by *goobimama*
> _The Mac sucks at gaming...end of story.
> 
> ^^Holy fricks. I forgot that I'm on the Mac side...^^_


The mac just has less no. of games. But for the titles that are available, the mac performs equally well. The mac is not the best thing you can get for gaming, but most major game developers like EA, id software, Microsoft, Blizzard, etc. have mac versions of their games.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> It gives a fair review of Apple -- crushes it when Apple does something bad, and supports it when it does something good.


 unlike members here who even at times dont accept the fact that apple can do some thing wrong


			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> And mac is *good*.


 not the best and thats what most of us here have a problem with when u claim it to be the best


			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> I believe this was a MS-sponsored event. Not sure about this, but I've read this somewhere.


 quite expected from u ... how about me saying that 90% of windows exploits are courtesy apple ...  "Not sure about this, but I've read this somewhere."


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

Here are the CanSecWest (the mac hack event organizer) sponsors:
Juniper Networks
* Microsoft*
Google
Core Security
VMWare
Qualys
Wurldtech
Insecure.org
Mail Channels
No Starch Press

Go to *cansecwest.com/ and look for yourself. I guess all those companies have it in for Apple too?


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> I dont remember seeing windows fan behave like this.


In that case, you either have a really (and I mean _really_) short term memory or you walk around with a blindfold around your eyes and plugs into your ears.


----------



## i_am_crack (May 2, 2007)

Well Actually Its like you like your Pop more or your mom more...Or your GF.Ok I almost forgot your Computer more....

Man it goes like this....MS approached each and every corner of the world and gave out all they got right from schools raedhed upto corporate...

But the open source is like rebels came out from started flawing stuffs saying i am better in this and i am betterin that...well actually all has flaws..

Believe me I am sys admin for an mnc (8 years of exp)...I have worked in all the OS of MS and a lot on Unix , Linux (Red Hat, Suse, Ubuntu) also waiting for Gubunto)

Its all Liking tahtz it...


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

hey i_am_crack,
You haven't used mac. It has the power of UNIX yet is the most easy-to-use. Try it!


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

hey nepcker where is ur price list ... a salesman w/o a price list


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> hey i_am_crack,
> You haven't used mac. It has the power of UNIX yet is the most easy-to-use. Try it!


No, please don't!


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

coz then u will realize its not worth its hype


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

Whatever.


----------



## i_am_crack (May 2, 2007)

Basically I like that bubbly thing that pops out....I only pull back is that of price...btw i like that iphone....for sure


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

What bubbly thing?


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> so if that is the sentiment shared by majority open source users then why bad mouth and bash microsoft and its products ...what ur requirements are fulfiled best by linux what our requirements are fulfilled best by windows ... *so we should be both happy about the fact that we have suppliers in the market that cater to both our needs*


 People bad mouth Microsoft...because Microsoft itself is not happy about having other suppliers in the market catering to people's needs. Microsoft uses ugly and evil tricks to bring down competition and does everything it can do to destroy anything that is even remotely competitive for them. Remember Steve Ballmer's famous words..."I'm going to f***ing kill Google" and now this sponsored anti-mac event? This is not the first or the last time for Microsoft to behave like this!!! This is the attitude which brings people against them...hence their general bashing. None of the alternative OS users or developers have anything against Microsoft and its OS until and unless MS leaves them alone. If MS cannot do it...what makes you think Open Source/Alternative OS users should be all civilzed and sh!t?


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

FOSS movement is gaining recognitions.M$ will kill its competitors using any available options.this is a big problem for Linux.earliest one being M$ using SCO to sue Linux users!hence the term FUD pops up.second is they will "collaborate" with enemies and eventually kills them.the eg is Novell SUse!
As a Linux user I know how bad i felt when the times when this devil's own company(M$) tries the patent warfare and FUDing with its get the facts campaign.I humbly asks this windows fans to think this way-do u want a monrach rules U or do u want a democracy?just equate monarch with M$ and democracy with FOSS

Now u can get the real facts if u stop thinking as a windows user.I know that most of the M$ users whether they got pirated os or not are just addicted to the ways M$ teaches them.why should we rest with M$ ur choices?Closed source softwares!god knows what else they can have inside.even i heard M$ installs some scripts etc which will send ur details,habbits etc to M$ resource centre without ur permission

We,the Users must have the choices,Unlike what M$ is trying to teaching U M$ users.Now they got DRM installed on ur VIsta os.U know what DRM is,I know most winvdos users dont care.but this dontcare attitude let u have much more problems coming in future.
As the Biggest and monopolistic OS company,M$ can effectively reduce the prolferation of DRM ,both through their OS and by electronic apps and by their influence.but they didnt do anything.this means they are supporting this venom installed on our own computers without our permissions,haan!,U will just press devil's EULA before installing Bishta OS,but any one cared to read the EULA(end user license agreement) and Linux's GPL(GNU General Public license).GPL allows U to modify the source code sell it but only thing u must retain the names of Original authors.
US laws and government are sick.they are hacked by M$'s people.
We as a whole,Europe,Asia and others needs to teach the devil a lesson.move to Linux dont hear the FUD spreaded by some MVP's and M$ addicts here in this forum.open ur minds.Linux is already back in 2001 itself ready for Desktop usage.learn to unlearn what M$ taught U.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> People bad mouth Microsoft...because Microsoft itself is not happy about having other suppliers in the market catering to people's needs. Microsoft uses ugly and evil tricks to bring down competition and does everything it can do to destroy anything that is even remotely competitive for them. Remember Steve Ballmer's famous words..."I'm going to f***ing kill Google" and now this sponsored anti-mac event? This is not the first or the last time for Microsoft to behave like this!!! This is the attitude which brings people against them...hence their general bashing. None of the alternative OS users or developers have anything against Microsoft and its OS until and unless MS leaves them alone. If MS cannot do it...what makes you think Open Source/Alternative OS users should be all civilzed and sh!t?



well thats business dude ... u cant expect MS to just sit with hands down while some 1 else comes along eating into their business and u are worried that MS has the ability to kill open source ... well if u so strongly believe that linux is better than windows then the ppl will decide which OS to opt for .... and till now ppl prefer clicking icons to typing un-necessary long codes

and y shudnt ms file a case against a company if its legit ... remmber google filing a stpid case against ms for having set msn live as the default search engine in ie 7 .... law suites every 1 files them in the corporate world google for for it and u will find that every company however small or large is ready to file a lawsuite against comapny like ms or apple so why shud ms keep quite wen it can also file a law suite ... i wonder wudnt linux file a law suite if had the oppurtunity against ms ...

and as far as drm is concerned ... bill gates too is no big fan of drm and doesnt actually support it ... but then again we got the organisatins like eu who are waiting to halt ms in every thing they do for the smallest reasons ... so if u hold a grudge against ms for filing law suits against open source and for coming out with competitons and softwares which show and prove the fact tht even MS' competitors are as vulnerable as windows then keep on ccrying dude ... and remmbr

winners make the rules ... losers play by them


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

^^what about a company trying to kill all its competitors?Do U know the essence of Software Freedom before blindly supporting M$ ?
Isnt United States too Democratic?then also How can this company(M$) kills alternate OS when governement and other Public support services just watches?
The Answer is :M$ is a monopoly which will Buy anything,even US governments agencies.
Using ALternate OS are better option.not necessarily Linux.I can post links to 100's of OS's which got Nicer GUI and No viruses.grow up!


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

dude killing an os ... this is ur worst fear that ms will "kill" open source ... i wonder how 1 can do that ... may be if bill gates walks upto linus travolds and shoots him then linux will be dead ...

could u explain to me how does 1 kill an os ... which acc to u is so wide spread so better and has scond largest presence after windows ... i just fail to understand how can some 1 kill an os ... if thts wat made u a ms hater then u r true FUD every letter of the word

cant believe some 1 actually feels that linux can be killed ...


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well thats business dude ... u cant expect MS to just sit with hands down while some 1 else comes along eating into their business and u are worried that MS has the ability to kill open source ... well if u so strongly believe that linux is better than windows then the ppl will decide which OS to opt for .... and till now ppl prefer clicking icons to typing un-necessary long codes


Read what you wrote and notice the paradox of your thoughts. You are making sense only to your self I guess. First you say that MS needs to fight the competition that is gnawing into their market share...then you preach to us that people will choose what ever is better...and then you tell us that Microsoft's OS is way ahead of alternative OS. If you believe in everything that you just wrote then according to you Microsoft has nothing to worry about. Alternative OS are just bullcr@p ... then why is Microsoft doing all the stupid things? Seriously dude...get your thoughts clear. At least then you will make some sense.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

damn, i missed all the fun in here 

el mooooooooooo

in the current state of Desktop Linux, MS really doesn't have anything to worry about. It is the server & profesional space which matters. 

Is MS doing anything wrong by pointing out the flaws in other OS, isn't that what other companies &are doing by Mac ads & sites like badvista.org? This is bussiness, ethicks are bullshit ok...no company follows them now & you cannot expect MS not to do anything to prevent the extra FUD the users of other OS spread for them.

Here is the thing, MS has a product whcih provides maximum number of features, maximum support with 3rd party software & hardware while other OS out there are either tied to there own hardware or not upto consumar lavel mark. Linux doesn't have command line everywhere but yeah....it also doesn't have a good package compiler. The users make a choice & be happy with it. Even MacOS X isn't a bad OS but the moment the users start spreading FUD & sing the old tune of MS monopoly , it starts to stick. You like a product ok fine....*now stop imposing it on the others plz.*


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Is MS doing anything wrong by pointing out the flaws in other OS


If Microsoft is not doing anything wrong then why criticise open source supporters when they do the same to Microsoft? If it is right for Microsoft then it is right for OSS supporters as well. The traffic goes both ways...





> You like a product ok fine....*now stop imposing it on the others plz.*


 No one is imposing anything on anyone. Open Source supporters just bring faults in Microsoft's software and their attitude to every one's kind notice. This game of mud-slinging and evil acts was started by Microsoft...is it hurting for MS supporters now?


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2007)

> MS has a product whcih provides maximum number of features


...and goats have started laying golden eggs...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

So much for Vista so secured. Lool at MS and the fanboys and also MVPs.

Here is the link :- *www.pcworld.com/article/id,131363-c,vistalonghorn/article.html


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

> No one is imposing anything on anyone. Open Source supporters just bring faults in Microsoft's software and their attitude to every one's kind notice. This game of mud-slinging and evil acts was started by Microsoft...is it hurting for MS supporters now?


It is not wrong to point out flaws in other OS, but the way to point out flaw is wrong here. I am giving example of badvista.org, such an utter bullshit

1) Vista is full of DRM - Well, they forgot to mention it is RIAA & MPAA which forced Windows to come with inbuilt DRM not MS.



> So much for Vista so secured. Lool at MS and the fanboys and also MVPs.


Being an MVP doesn't means advertising Windows. It's about using the Windows technologies & features in a good way & telling others to do things if they are having problems in doing something. It also means bashing MS for there flaws & telling them alongwith feedback on what to fix & how.


> ...and goats have started laying golden eggs..


What, when...where? Tell me fast I am packing my bags 




> Here is the link :- *www.pcworld.com/article/id,13...n/article.html


This is my reply to this, did u read the thread ?


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> If Microsoft is not doing anything wrong then why criticise open source supporters when they do the same to Microsoft? If it is right for Microsoft then it is right for OSS supporters as well. The traffic goes both ways... No one is imposing anything on anyone. Open Source supporters just bring faults in Microsoft's software and their attitude to every one's kind notice. This game of mud-slinging and evil acts was started by Microsoft...is it hurting for MS supporters now?


 unfortunately its the open source community who starts mud slinging on ms unbiased go thru the thread ul see who starts most of the bad mouthing ... and not to forget its open source which gate crashes into conferences held by gates ... and yeah MS doesnt have to fear ... its just going for the kill like the aussies did in the WC ... they didnt fear and therefore attack ... but they knew others dont stand a chance and hence their stratergy seemd to others as attacking and ther was no contradiction what so ever in any of my statements ...

on the other hand u r making no sense ...

ms has to fight competiton its business
consumers will choose what they want
ms os has more market share than any other ... so wheres the paradox  ... any1


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

what is there in Windows Vista that u want to stick to?DRM?Viruses?security exploits?Bill Gates?


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

it has almost everything other than wht u mentioned ... drm well iv not faced any issue, viruses ... none till now, security exploits ... none till now and i guess i know how to make sure none occur ... its pretty easy actually learn how to use a windows box, bill gates ... he is a genius


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> what is there in Windows Vista that u want to stick to?DRM?Viruses?security exploits?Bill Gates?


One word :- Games


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

^^ Hmm..that i have to Agree:roll:


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It is not wrong to point out flaws in other OS, *but the way to point out flaw is wrong here*. I am giving example of badvista.org, such an utter bullshit


 ...and I am sure SCO's Unix patent suite...total cost of ownership survey...Halloween documents were all the right ways to go? Please...we don't really need to hear the definition of "right and wrong" from Microsoft or their supporters.





			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> *unfortunately its the open source community who starts mud slinging on ms* unbiased go thru the thread ul see who starts most of the bad mouthing ... and not to forget its open source which gate crashes into conferences held by gates ...


Please read the History of Microsoft and their deeds against Open Source software. Don't just come in here and make ignorant comments. It just makes you look...well how to put it nicely..."not smart".





> and yeah MS doesnt have to fear ... its just going for the kill like the aussies did in the WC ... they didnt fear and therefore attack ... but they knew others dont stand a chance and hence their stratergy seemd to others as attacking and ther was no contradiction what so ever in any of my statements ...


Very mature!!! Comparing IT companies to Cricket! Anyways, replying in the language you understand...have you heard Aussies plotting against Cricket board of India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan or any other country? Aussies believe in their own hard work and professionalism. They don't go out to sabotage their rivals' training camps or their practice sessions. For future reference...please keep the discussion mature.





> on the other hand u r making no sense ...


Yes...it is known as logical reasoning. Difficult for a few people to understand.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

^IN that case the only Cricket team for World CUp is Microsoft of USA
I mean if in cricket...all other superior teams will be brought by M$ then.AUssie players will be playing for M$.
^^^But one problem no other team to Play with them,bcoz  they already killed all other world cup teams with money,god knows what other ways!
Thank You for ur cricket comparison @mav3


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Please read the History of Microsoft and their deeds against Open Source software. Don't just come in here and make ignorant comments.


 iv answered that in a simple statemetn ... business 





			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Comparing IT companies to Cricket! Anyways, replying in the language you understand...have you heard Aussies plotting against Cricket board of India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan or any other country? Aussies believe in their own hard work and professionalism. They don't go out to sabotage their rivals' training camps or their practice sessions.


 a sarcastic punn which u failed to understand ... however if u r talking about sabotaging ... i dont think any 1 believe if u say that open source has never tried to sabotage MS's image ... 





			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Difficult for a few people to understand.


still havnt proved any paradox



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Thank You for ur cricket comparison @mav3


 afterall we are members of the same forum ... and some fun.... err..... punn is required


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

^LOL!!! some M$ fans are pwned!!!eh?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^LOL!!! some M$ fans are pwned!!!eh?



They always are.


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

continuing on aussie hadwork ... MS toh aise hi baitha tha ... vista office 2k7 apne aap hi bangaya ....



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> They always are.


yeah right


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

How the hell MS made all this money? Did they started with a 10 billion capital? Well as far as I know, they made a product easier to use while Linux was in command line & Mac was Apple hardware centric. (Windows 95)

There product which was better then all the products at that time was the reason they got so rich. Cos people had no choice then, who would prefer a New computer (Apple) or a commad line only OS (linux in 1995) over a GUI based OS which runs on cheap Intel box?

Today, there are so many users who do there work on WIndows (home users here). They find MS product with 3rd party app support suiting there needs. It is doing everything for them on there old PC. So, how the hell is MS making so much money when Linux is eating away there market share (rumar).

MS is killing competition by making office 2007 which makes it easier to work because of which people are buying it, right? Wow, they shouldn't be allowed to make a good product then.

MS is killing competition by making Vista which runs on year 2002 era computer just fine (with more RAM), which does the job fine & makes it easier for the users to there work.

P.S. Why the hell every thread with name of Microsoft has tio be hijacked by other OS users. This is technology news section & the thread should have locked at page 1. Mehul...where r u

& why the hell m i still awake , good night.


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> iv answered that in a simple statemetn ... business


Then the same is true for Open Source as well. Proving Microsoft's wrong doing is a business for OSS and clearly...Microsoft started it first. So don't say OSS supporters did this and did that.





> a sarcastic punn which u failed to understand ... however if u r talking about sabotaging ... *i dont think any 1 believe if u say that open source has never tried to sabotage MS's image*


Don't just talk random stuff...show proofs or at least mention some things so that we can google ourselves. If you can't post proofs...then read the "not smart" comment again.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> So, how the hell is MS making so much money when Linux is eating away there market share (rumar)


 So now you are agreeing that Linux is not a competition to Microsoft? So are you saying Microsoft does these kind of evil things just randomly?





> P.S. Why the hell every thread with name of Microsoft has tio be hijacked by other OS users. This is technology news section & the thread should have locked at page 1. Mehul...where r u


Good move...as soon as you are started to get owned...call mods. BTW there is a report button. Did you press that?


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> How the hell MS made all this money? Did they started with a 10 billion capital? Well as far as I know, they made a product easier to use while Linux was in command line & Mac was Apple hardware centric. (Windows 95)


 simple it was apple's hardwork to come up with a monopolistic computer and linux ppl's hardwork which did not enable them to come up with a GUI .... sorry gx ... i forgot bill gates at tht time also filed law suits against the open source he at tht time also sponsored competitions where ppl wud hack the mac


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

> Don't just talk random stuff...show proofs or at least mention some things so that we can google ourselves. If you can't post proofs...then read the "not smart" comment again.



www.badvista.org


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

^ it is there to enlighten users about the DRM cr@p ur Lord Idi*t Bill got installed on Vista.Fine?


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> So now you are agreeing that Linux is not a competition to Microsoft? So are you saying Microsoft does these kind of evil things just randomly?


 no not randomly they know who they are going after ... well i was just wondering  ... ms has to compete with apple, linux, google, sony (PS) .... but still they are numero uno ... hmmm .. makes me wonder who has been pawned for the past decade



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> ^ it is there to enlighten users about the DRM cr@p ur Lord Idi*t Bill got installed on Vista.Fine?


 dude please lets be clear of 1 thing ... bill gates is not in favour of drm ... but to be able to release his softwares namely vista he has to provide support to it


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

> ^ it is there to enlighten users about the DRM cr@p ur Lord Idi*t Bill got installed on Vista.Fine?



It is there to spread a lie that MS is the reason for DRM in Vista,  while in reality it is MPAA & RIAA. They are lieing that Linux doesn't have DRM, here is the thing. Linux Will have DRM if they want to play HD-DVD etc


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

^^ No ways Linux Will


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> www.badvista.org


 ...and that is sabotage...how?


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

Now I understood one thing -  Windows users of some are fanatics 
Bill can remove DRM?but he didnt do that?Why simple:He supports DRM and want  this to itch Vista users?


----------



## shantanu (May 3, 2007)

windows vista is a SUPERB OS , with everything you need.. its a complete package.. whether you want games , multimedia or anything.. its secure.. atleast on my side, i run windows XP , VISTA without any erros or virusses or anything , and i dont have any AV , or firewall.. windows DEFAULT .. and no problesm yet...


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> no not randomly they know who they are going after ... well i was just wondering  ... ms has to compete with apple, linux, google, sony (PS) .... but still they are numero uno ... hmmm .. makes me wonder who has been pawned for the past decade


 The comment was meant for saurav who mentioned that Linux being a competition for Microsoft is a rumour.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ...Linux Will have DRM if they want to play HD-DVD etc


 Someone didn't see the digg article I guess...


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Bill can remove DRM?but he didnt do that?Why simple:He supports DRM and want  this to itch Vista users?


 give me 1 link which quotes bill gates in favour of drm ...



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> The comment was meant for saurav who mentioned that Linux being a competition for Microsoft is a rumour.


 hmm consider saurav to be the poster now reply 



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Someone didn't see the digg article I guess...


in othe words u r ready to take to piracy for something from MS to go down


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It is there to spread a lie that MS is the reason for DRM in Vista,  while in reality it is MPAA & RIAA. They are lieing that Linux doesn't have DRM, here is the thing. *Linux Will have DRM* if they want to play HD-DVD etc


Cough. That is most hilarious i ever read. Haha.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

LOL Linux have DRM,M$ went Open SOurce,yes now what more?


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> hmm consider saurav to be the poster now reply


Then either saurav is stupid or Microsoft is pure evil. If Linux being a competitor is a rumour then clearly there is no threat for Microsoft...if MS still goes after Linux and does things that they have done (and are doing)...then they are pure evil because they attack organizations randomly





> in othe words u r ready to take to piracy for something from MS to go down


 I am just telling Saurav that DRM will not be included in Linux and people will still find ways to watch their content. When region locked DVDs came...libdvdcss was invented...now something else will come up. libdvdcss is piracy? No...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

> ^^ No ways Linux Will



Then it can't play HD-DVDs made by MPAA & RIAA.


> Bill can remove DRM?but he didnt do that?Why simple:He supports DRM and want  this to itch Vista users?



Yup, he sure can make it easier by removing DRM support from Windows Vista. Plz provide your address, I wil forward it to MS so that if Europian commition or RIAA or MPAA sues MS, MS will redirect them to your home for payment of money. 



> Someone didn't see the digg article I guess...





> Cough. That is most hilarious i ever read. Haha.





> LOL Linux have DRM,M$ went Open SOurce,yes now what more?



Which is....Piracy I guess? So now Linux users are saying "Pirate HD-DVDs cos thats the way to go" If Linux doesn't support this DRM, they cannot play HD-DVDs, just like Vista will not be able to if they don't support DRM. So, is it wrong for MS to support DRM for these contents so that those users who want to pay & play can pay & play?

Oh wait, Linux users are those who want free things, meaning despite of bing "open minded" they want to pirate HD-DVDs & Blue ray


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

linux a competitor is not a rumor it is a fact there so many ex-wndows users who have shifted so that means its a competitor whch MS has to deal with ... drm ... again bill gates is no cheer leader for drm and has never publicly come out in its support

i posted some posts ago about a so called european union ... i guess some free wares missed it


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Oh wait, Linux users are those who want free things, meaning despite of bing "open minded" they want to pirate HD-DVDs & Blue ray


 Read libdvdcss comment?





			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> linux a competitor is not a rumor it is a fact there so many ex-wndows users who have shifted so that means its a competitor whch MS has to deal with


Tell that to Saurav...you were the one saying "consider saurav as replying". If Microsoft considers Linux as a competitor then OSS users think about them in same way as well. Since Microsoft first started the mudslinging and destroying acts...MS supporters should not howl when the same treatment is given by OSS supporters to them. Capiche? Good...


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

^^well prove tht MS first started mud slinging ...


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

Did you even read my earlier posts mentioning SCO Unix patent suite...halloween documents...total cost of ownership survey...get the facts campaign? Honestly...you've never heard about them? If you haven't even heard about them...then debating with you about Microsoft's evil acts is useless. Just search google first and then come in for discussion...sheesh!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks eddie for reminding .

Damn how can i forget *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss. GX you are totally pawned. This same thing shall happen to HD-DVD and Blu ray. 

PAWNED 

Guys like him :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Lech_Johansen destroy DRM meaning.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

@eddie:yaar leave it.Now they are accusing FOSS what 2 say!hmm
We all know who is harming who.for the information of some of our M$ uber geeks i am posting the history of M$ FUD attacks on Linux.Must READ
*lxer.com/module/newswire/view/57261/index.html
*weblog.infoworld.com/daily/archives/2007/04/microsofts_anti.html


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

so legal law suite for patent infringement has now become mud slinging ... hmmm... in tht case patents shud not exist ... and yeah theydont in the OSS world where koi bhi banao jao .... but in the corporate world patents exist which are ther to protect an innovators hard work ... well i forgot im talking to OSS who rely on the free;y distributed hard work of others

and as far as halloween docs are concerned ... a company deciding its future course of action to deal with potential competition ... is mud slinging ...


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

^ Patents for Software is wrong.Hope U got normal.what if some other person invented the same thing?U'll sue him for tat?M$ is evil
*www.nosoftwarepatents.com/


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

patents shud not exist why coz if they dont OSS has the upper hand over MS ... but its not MS who brought in patents ... they are there and that is how it is ... live with it or cry because of it


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> so legal law suite for patent infringement has now become mud slinging


Man...you are so ignorant it is not even funny!!! You have no idea about that suite man...SCO is getting destroyed in court room. Their shares are below $1 and they have been served notices by NASDAQ for delistment. It is not a "legal law suite for patent infringement" because no patent exists!!! It is an attempt by Microsoft funded SCO to derail the whole Linux movement. Just go to groklaw.net or google man.





> and as far as halloween docs are concerned ... a company deciding its future course of action to deal with potential competition ... is mud slinging ...


 No it is not mud slinging it is act of destroying the competition (I mentioned two things in my posts...remember?)...did you actually read even one of the documents? If you would have read even Document I...you would not have come back with these "not smart" arguments.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

*www.alfa-computer.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/normal_tux.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

I thing to say as with M$ ways,quoting Gandhiji:
_*First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.




*_


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Man...you are so ignorant it is not even funny!!! You have no idea about that suite man...SCO is getting destroyed in court room. Their shares are below $1 and they have been served notices by NASDAQ for delistment. It is not a "legal law suite for patent infringement" because no patent exists!!! It is an attempt by Microsoft funded SCO to derail the whole Linux movement. Just go to groklaw.net or google man.


 so how does that translate to mud slinging ... if it deals with destroying the opposition well so wat they are trying whether they succeed or not its upto the courts to decide which if by chance MS ... sorry SCO wins u will come right back here and say ms bought those judges 
if no patent exists then why the hell are u worried abt it


			
				eddie said:
			
		

> No it is not mud slinging it is act of destroying the competition (I mentioned two things in my posts...remember?)...did you actually read even one of the documents? If you would have read even Document I...


 i dont understand y such a fus abt halloween docs .. fine they said what they said it was confidential it came ou their bad luck doesnt mean u start crying abt it ... if u(OSS) have the guts and belief in ur OSS face the challenge ... why crying that ms is not letting u grow even when u r growing ....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

mav3, man it's 2 am. Go sleep bro..there is no point arguing.

MS haters will always be jealous of MS for making such a buckload of money & they will always cry that MS isn't letting them grow when they themsleves are not feature laden enough to compete.

& ya, I quit from this never ending discussion when the other one doesn't even tries to listen to first party.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> mav3, man it's 2 am. Go sleep bro..there is no point arguing.
> 
> MS haters will always be jealous of MS for making such a buckload of money & they will always cry that MS isn't letting them grow when they themsleves are not feature laden enough to compete.
> 
> & ya, I quit from this never ending discussion when the other one doesn't even tries to listen to first party.



No one is jealous of microsoft buckloot of money. Microsoft is only killing innovation and creative.


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> if no patent exists then why the hell are u worried abt it


Who told you anyone was worried? It was you who was saying that open source supporters bash Microsoft for nothing! You've been given proof and reasons for why open source supporters do what they do...but then you came up with "prove that Microsoft started it first". You have been given proof to that as well! Now that you have been pwned...you come up with why we are worried? Dude...pls...at least leave while you've even the smallest amount of dignity left or do you like being proven wrong so often?





> *...doesnt mean u start crying abt it* ... if u(OSS) have the guts and belief in ur OSS face the challenge ... why crying that ms is not letting u grow even when u r growing ....


 Crying? You were the one who was crying that open source supporters kick Microsoft around in discussions without any reasons. You've just been given reasons. You call that crying? I pity you man...





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> & ya, I quit from this never ending discussion when the other one doesn't even tries to listen to first party.


 Please don't let the door knob hit you...


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I thing to say as with M$ ways,quoting Gandhiji:
> _*First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.
> *_


 as i earlier said ... MS has been facing competiton from google. apple, sony, OSS, and GOd knows how many other small time companies but then again they laughed at MS, they fought MS but then and now MS is still numero uno and 

@gx ur right, but i dont know y they want to cry abt some employees talking abt linux and some patents filed against them when they themselves say no patent exists  ...



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Who told you anyone was worried? It was you who was saying that open source supporters bash Microsoft for nothing! You've been given proof and reasons for why open source supporters do what they do...


 a patent infringement law suite is why OSS is angry at MS ... hahahahha and u urself asy tht there is no patent but still want to bash MS for the law suit cant stop laughing at it if OSS starts bashing companies for such pety reasons .... if a patent doesnt exist and u still making a issue out of it (and implying tht the law is biased) just goes to show why OSS is surely gonna die a slow death .... dude MS is 1 thing having used ubuntu and slax i find no reason to stick with them when a few clicks can do what lines of codes do ... for eg: installing a gfx driver ...


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> a patent infringement law suite is why OSS is angry at MS ... hahahahha and u urself asy tht there is no patent but still want to bash MS for the law suit cant stop laughing at it if OSS starts bashing companies for such pety reasons .... if a patent doesnt exist and u still making a issue out of it (and implying tht the law is biased) just goes to show why OSS is surely gonna die a slow death ....


 OMFG!!! I must say you are amazing man!!! Even after having zero knowledge about a topic...you keep coming back to show how "not smart" you are. You have cypher knowledge about SCO and this patent suite but you still keep passing comments. Amazing!!! I wonder if anyone can surpass the record of "not smartness" you have set here today. Awesome stuff...


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

*accepted i was a little confused abt the patent suit* (il give u the reason a little later 2day or 2moro) but having read a little more abt it ... isnt it the case where ibm is sued by SCO but isnt tht 2 companies fighting abt linux and unix where does MS come in the picture

thats got to do with the AIX kernel which is unix .... where does MS come in the picture


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... where does MS come in the picture


 Email ‘leak’ suggests SCO got up to $100m from MS
Microsoft and SCO: A Beautiful Friendship
Halloween Document X

Then read groklaw.net for detailed coverage on SCO's law suite and how Microsoft is funding it by pushing millions of dollars to the company.


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

but then again SCO is for Open Source right so as i said in the very begining that the moment a company starts claiming linux ... its gonna die ... and if ur community is filled with ppl who are ready to stab u then why blame MS ... 

and yeah the reason for my confusion is *this*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 3, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Thanks eddie for reminding .
> 
> Damn how can i forget *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss. GX you are totally pawned. This same thing shall happen to HD-DVD and Blu ray.
> 
> ...


 its PWNED not pawned.



PWNED


----------



## i_am_crack (May 3, 2007)

I bet for sure NO ONE in this world can deny or will deny "That he has not used MS Windows irrespective of Versions" Cause that led the revolution in the computer inds, where in you might be satisfactory or not (thatz debatable)" then switch over to Linux cause you cannot afford to pay the price tag. Believe me Linux has constrains so does in Windows. But in end of the day any lame can sit in front of Windows and workd more than other OS. 

I again say I BET.....Thanks 2 MS...Hatz off....

I also accept MS copied stuffs from here and there... Don't tell me you never copied in your exams or so...

my 2 cents.

eBro


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you never copied in your exams or so...


 I haven't never


----------



## kalpik (May 3, 2007)

Me neither..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

Wow, you two are very good boys 



			
				 I m crack said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you never copied in your exams or so...



:-"


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2007)

^^ What lame guys we have in this forum! ^^


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ... and if ur community is filled with ppl who are ready to stab u *then why blame MS* ...


*us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/40.gif
Did you even read the $100 million thing? Read my earlier comment again *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/46.gif





			
				eddie said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone can surpass the record of "not smartness" you have set here today. Awesome stuff...


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

dude i had read the documnet and to my limited knowledge i understood tht SCO is a company which has sued ibm for infringing patents held by them regarding unix/linux... and as far as i am concerned if MS is paying SCO to fuel the fire then its SCO who is fickle to sway for money .... and join hands with what by logic should be its first enemy .... and hence i said why blame the "briber" swear at the bribed


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> and hence i said why blame the "briber" swear at the bribed


 Great!!! Don't blame Pakistan for fueling terrorism in India...don't blame America for creating Osama Bin Laden! Awesome logic...only you could have had it!


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

dude ur pushing it too far ... coming back to cricket heres another analogy .... ban azar for life for taking bribe but dont blame the person who bribed ... the briber is only doing his job but the other person is so fickle tht he will sell himself (SCO)...and jeopardise a movement tht he once was a part of (OSS) 

well now 1 thing is clear ... ur mad at MS coz they "bought" SCO


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ... coming back to cricket heres another analogy .... ban azar for life for taking bribe but dont blame the person who bribed ...


I am sure the bookie who gave those players money would love to have you as his lawyer...the only problem is...with that logic you will be kicked out of the court room in less than a minute. Hear...hear...giving bribes is Microsoft's job!!!





> well now 1 thing is clear ... ur mad at MS coz they "bought" SCO


 Open Source supporters are mad at Microsoft for their destroying acts...be it SCO or any other company!


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

well i called up Bill Gates and asked him about this and he has 1 message for al  OSS

*Its nothing personal, its just business* 

he said we are not destroying ny1 ... SCO wanted some financial help from us and we provided it ... and i am not sayin MS is giving bribes ... its an anology which i think wud fit


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> *Its nothing personal, its just business*


If you are still on with him...ask him to tell all his followers not to whine and moan when OSS supporters kick them around or bash his company. *Its nothing personal, its just business* 


> he said we are not destroying ny1 ... SCO wanted some financial help from us and we provided it ...


 Yes and Pakistan is not destroying anyone...the terrorists just wanted financial help and they provided it!


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

^^ well im only supporting MS u are supporting Osama and pakistan .... we dont whine and moan its OSS who is so desparate to show MS in bad light tht they hi-jack MS conferences and even MS v/s Apple threads 

*Winners make the rules .... whiners play by them * .... and we all know who is making the rulz


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^ well im only supporting MS u are supporting Osama and pakistan ....
> .........
> *Winners make the rules .... whiners play by them * ....


 Keep telling yourself that...it will make you feel better.


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2007)

I feel pity for  M$ fanatics.knowing the right way(FOSS) and oppressing it makes u look sick 
Bill gates and BAllmer both of them take some members out of this forum.Let FOSS rules


----------



## i_am_crack (May 4, 2007)

eddie & mav3 -> you both are going tooooooo beyond....I don't think even MS and OSS would have fought for so long......

again its not personal its business....


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> eddie & mav3 -> you both are going tooooooo beyond....I don't think even MS and OSS would have fought for so long......
> 
> again its not personal its business....


 yeh to thinkdigit forum ki parampara hai ... jahan jahan MS, Linux aur Mac saath ek thread hoga wahan wahan yeh haalath hogen  .... 

@praka: no 1 is oppressng anything its just tht u dont hav enough fire power to launch urself beyond MS ....


----------

